# Logan Beach



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

I talked to a fish guy at the division 4 district office and he said that in early spring late winter that people catch a lot of saugeye by wading out on the beech and casting. Has anyone had any luck doing this?? I hit the spillway today for a little while with no luck whatsoever.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I've fished it some, you have to time it right. When the shad are in there the fish are there. I've saw two nice ones caught in late November off the beach about 2 yrs ago. I guy I talked to while fishing there a month ago said he was getting limits of 3-7lb saugeye in late October. I never seem to hit it at the right time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Haha well if thats true then thats a dam big stringer of saugeye. I am determined to catch some Logan saugeye! With everything flooded its driving me nuts.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Its nothing consistent or something i would consider doing unless you live 10 minutes from the lake.I have labeled that beach fishing on logan just rumor.Your better off just throwing rapalas along the banks and youll have more luck.I heard the same thing years ago and tried for 3 years and only landed a handfull of saugeye.The actual beach is pretty small.So in my final opinion the success is about the same as fishing anywhere else on the lake.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Are you guys fishing right off the beach on the land or are you wading out to where the sand ends and the mud starts??

I live about 20mins from Logan but I want to try it for myself. Someone mentioned to fish the rocks by the marina but I stopped by there today and didn't see any rocks, unless I just overlooked them.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

the docks not rocks sorry


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh okay that makes a little more sense now. Thanks


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

can't tell u anymore or the locals will kill me.LOL! you will figure the rest out. good luck!


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I am a local. Absolutely have had no luck at lake logan. maybe thats because I'm not a saugeye fisherman. In general, how do you catch saugeye? Any tips would be nice. I might have to try that place when i get home from college this weekend. if someone could let me know how to catch em, not where, I would really appreciate it. I have caught one nice bass out of lake logan on a popper. Other than that its just been a nice place to enjoy the views and feed litttle fish. I would like to find a good use for it like some saugeye fishing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Well I have no info on Logan, but back on my home waters we catch a lot of saugeyes in tailwaters below dams. Use anything from crank and stickbaits, to tubes and twisters. My only experience of saugeye fishing is from creeks so trying to fish a lake is a lot different story.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i know there are lots of giants in logan, i have seen the mounts and the pictures. but for the life of me i cannot find them, its all about timing and i seem to always miss it by just a bit. weather or not they are true, i do like the stories from back in the ninties when they say you could see saugeye's fins out of the water at the beach:B 
at this point though i have pretty much given up on catching them there


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well I did exaclty what they were saying.I waded out there.I hooked a few but it was at the same success rate as anywhere else on the lake.I actually have hooked a few nice saugeye fishing the spillway.The wall is pretty high but for instance right now after we had all this rain would be a good time to hit it.If its flowing over the dam good the fish will come up river.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Well i am gonna try lake logan and maybe whites mill this weekend to try and catch my first saugeye. I was thinking about using a jig tipped with a minnow. good idea? how should i fish it? slow retrieve or jig it in? or should i just toss a crank bait and slow retrieve? Im not trying to ask you to catch the fish for me, its just a new species to me and I need help getting started. Thanks. It will be nice to dust off the waders after a long boring semester in school.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The water is still up pretty good at the mill. http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?03159500
A jig in minnow does work pretty good this time of year if you find some fish and yes fish it slow.


----------

